# Buying advice- is VIGORELLI STEEL TRACK FRAMESET worth it?



## Coloradokid (26 Jun 2019)

I currently ride a 55 CM steel fyxation eastside and I am looking to purchase a larger frame (58 / 59), as I six foot. I got sold into a too small of a bike.

My riding is 16 miles per day commuting and 20- 30 miles on a weekend ride.

I want to make a smart purchase that will last me many years to come, as I don’t always need the latest and greatest, but a bike that will last. With that being said, I am willing to splurge a little if worth it, as I plan to have this bike for next 5* years. Do you all think I would be able to tell the difference between VIGORELLI STEEL TRACK FRAME-SET and another fyxation steel bike? Is it worth the $200 difference?

Thanks crew.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jun 2019)

Don't know about the frame set you mention and you didn't post a link (always a good idea) but even a cheap far East made frame should have many years of life in it. Obviously better quality will bestow benefits.
Why don't you consider buying an vintage steel frame or bike and using that ? Plenty of bargains to be had out there in yard sales, thrift stores etc.
We're mostly Bits on here but there are quite a few of our US friends, maybe @Gravity Aided could point up a few options for you.
A 58cm frame should be fine for you.
Welcome to the forum.

Edit: just checked the Vigorelli, wow that's a beautiful frame by Cinelli but what a price.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

I might suggest local Craigslist, although I too am doing the expedient of taking an old frame (most of which have dropouts for single speed use) and removing the derailleurs from an old Facet Ishiwata steel frame. Otherwise, I've seen some nice workmanship on Masi single speeds. Many single speed and track bikes sold in the U.S. are a much of a muchness, sold on the strength of a paint job, with little else to differentiate . It strikes me that a commute in Denver would be a bit of a challenge on a single speed bike. Chapeau, sir!


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jun 2019)

The Virgorelli is not drilled to take a back brake, so make sure you are happy with that before purchasing.


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Jun 2019)

Having looked at the two bikes you mention, you would not notice a great deal in performance. The new bike comes in nice painted frames. The question of size, 55cm is usually for 5'10- 6'1" size. Are you sure 58/59 is what you need. Have bike fit to get the right size frame.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Think about a Cinelli Tipo Pista? or a Gazetta ?


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jun 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> The Virgorelli is not drilled to take a back brake, so make sure you are happy with that before purchasing.


That looks suspiciously like a rear brake mount on the 2019 Vigorelli on Evans site;
https://www.evanscycles.com/cinelli-vigorelli-2019-singlepeed-bike-frameset-EV328402
They do say the mounting holes are covered and wax filled but can be drilled out.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> That looks suspiciously like a rear brake mount on the 2019 Vigorelli on Evans site;
> https://www.evanscycles.com/cinelli-vigorelli-2019-singlepeed-bike-frameset-EV328402
> They do say the mounting holes are covered and wax filled but can be drilled out.



Only the fork is drilled.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jun 2019)




----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jun 2019)

That is the aluminium version not steel. Aluminium is drilled, steel which the OP wants is not.


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Jul 2019)

For horizontal top tube bikes, a six-footer wants a 59cm frame or larger, or the bars will be too low given the usual range of stem/spacer adjustment available For sloping top tubes, "it depends" and top tube length is a better indicator.

Proper track bikes are an acquired taste on the road. The handling can be nervy until you're used to it and the rear wheel can skip on bumps. No braze-ons at all and no clearance for mudguards. The fork blades are round, not oval, and track ends can sometimes be annoying (they're also not good with a rear brake, since they're not parallel to the wheel rim). Having said that, I like my track bike on the road and I was happy to ride the Dunwich Dynamo on it last week.


----------

